# Awesome pic



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Friend of mine in Michigan took this in his backyard recently.

He said after this pic he walked towards the fawn and knelt down and it came over and snuggled with him.

Sorry but if that happend to me I would probably be done with my deer hunting.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am sure it would have melted my heart as well....I would of had a new pet and best friend lol!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's pretty cool. My brother had a fawn walk up to him last summer after he made some deer sounds with his mouth. It let him pet it. I would never expect that to happen.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My late lab would have been tempted to eat it. Cute photo though.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

I just had a house built and as we were visiting the lot to check the progress we came up on a young piebald. Here are pictures of two of my daughters walking up to it. We all got to pet the little gal.


----------

